# Rod modification



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I am modifying my 12 Alvey rod to a high position. I plan to cut off the low seat and install one in a high position. I like the rod but just do not like the alvey (Which if anyone wants it they can have for postage.)
Anyway is this a good idea. It has a lot of action at the tip and is rated at 6oz now.

JC


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

How much of the butt are you planning on removing? Trimming from the butt up will usually take a rod with a fast action and start to lean it towards a more moderate fast action. You should see very little difference in the performance of the rod, once again this is based off how much you are removing.

Ron


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

jcreamer said:


> I am modifying my 12 Alvey rod to a high position. I plan to cut off the low seat and install one in a high position. I like the rod but just do not like the alvey (Which if anyone wants it they can have for postage.)
> Anyway is this a good idea. It has a lot of action at the tip and is rated at 6oz now.
> 
> JC


Hey JC, I just removed a reel seat recently and took some pics. I'll post them here when I get home. I'm having a little difficulty getting them uploaded to my photo bucket account. 

Basically, what I did was used a hack saw to make a series of criss cross cuts in the old seat. Then I took a screw driver and pryed the seat away from the blank. This is just to break the grip of the epoxy. The seat just slid off after that. Make sure not to cut too deep or you might nick the blank.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Ditto what Iceman said. I like to use a dremmel tool for cutting, the main thing no matter what you use is to avoid nicking the blank. I also place several wraps of heavy masking tape adjacent to both ends of the reel seat to further protect the blank. Also make sure that you have the rod secured on a lathe or in a soft vice or wedged between a couple heavy books, etc. Take your time and you'll be fine.

Walt


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank You
I hate throwing the alvey reel and I like the rod so I want to try it.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Alvey Reels*

The problems that I have experienced with the Alvey reels was caused by the type of rod being used. The Alvey reel takes an rod designed for an Alvey rod.

The first guide on the Alvey Rod should be at a distance one-half of the total rod length and must be of at least half the diameter of the spool. I have used up to a 50 for this guide.

The next guide goes one-half the distance between the butt guide and the tip. I just eyeball this guide size to ensure a line taper.

I place the next guide one-half the distance from this guide to the tip. Same on the guide size.

The last guide is placed one-half the distance between that guide and the tip. Again ditto on the guide size.

As long as you have a line taper, it'll work.

The tip should be large, but again, is an eyeball thing.

Now, let's get to the reel: One of the problems is line twist. This is caused by the way line is wound on the spool. 

A better Alvey reel automatically flips so that you alternately reel the line onto the reel.

yIf you can't get one of these reels, you have to use appropriate swivels to reduce(I didn't say eliminate) line twist.

Try these (suggestions only) to see if it doesn't reduce your problems. 

I've had clients who were on the verge of throwing them away. After a few changes,, they learned to love the old beasts. 

Try the above (suggestions only) before you ditch it. C2


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey JC, here are those pics. Sorry about the delay. I was having a few technical problems.

This first pic shows how I used my saw to make cross cuts. Much slower than a dremel for sure, but much easier for me to control too.










After you have it cut, stick a screwdriver into the slot and twist. You'll hear a bunch of cracking as the epoxy gets broken from the seat. This is good. once it's cracked all the way around, just slide it off. 

Here is a pic of the seat removed. There was some kind of cardboard tube under there filling up the gap. That thing took a good time to remove without scratching the blank. Removing the seat itself took me about 10 minutes.


----------

